# Neue Abmahnstory / kein Dresdner Stollen



## stieglitz (12 November 2009)

Manche Anwälte wollen sich unbedingt mit Gewalt blamieren.



> Der Schutzverband Dresdner Stollen® e.V. hat den Rechtsanwalt Dr. S.  W. in Dresden angewiesen, mir mitzuteilen, dass dieses Stollenrezept hier kein Rezept für einen Dresdner Stollen® mehr ist, denn ein Dresdner Stollen® muss künftig in Dresden von einem Mitgliedsbetrieb des Schutzverbandes Dresdner Stollen® e.V. gebacken werden.


 kein Dresdner Stollen

Kommt inzwischen auf allen Kanälen:

derStandard.at

http://www.silicon.de/lifestyle/auc...ner+stollen_+abmahnung+fuer+online_rezept.htm

und anderen.

Hat jemand einen Namensvorschlag?


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Namensvorschlag?


Ja, _*Schittschn*_ [thür. Mundart] --> Christstollen ? Wikipedia


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*

Wie wäre *Schutzverbandsschittschn* 
Mist klappt nicht müsste ja "Keinschutzverbandsschittschn" oder "Neinschutzverbandsschittschn" heissen.


Merkzettel Weihnachtseinkauf:
() Nix Essbares mit Siegel 
() Keine Nahrungsmittel aus Städten mit "D"


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*

Da warte ich jetzt aber nur noch darauf, dass "Leipziger Allerlei", "Thüringer Rostbratwurst" und "Braunschweiger Leberwurst" regionalgeschützt werden.

Beim Leipziger Allerlei muss dann das Gemüse im Stadtgebiet von Leipzig angebaut, geerntet und von zertifizierten Lizenzköchen(R) aufbereitet worden sein.


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*

Die haben auch noch dutzende Sorten





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Echter Dresdner Stollen“, „Echter Dresdner Christstollen“ und „Original Dresdner Christstollen®“.





> Dresdner Stollen enthalten mindestens 3 kg praktisch wasserfreier Fette, ....7 kg Trockenfrüchte, ....., auch Zitronat und Orangeat, ....


Trockenfett mit Orangeat, mein Leibgericht


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*

Ob da die Dresdner bei den Streitereien um die Münchner Weißwurst oder die Nürnberger Würschtl abgeschaut haben? Die Sachsen hätten sich mMn mal mal besser um ihr Weltkulturerbe kümmern sollen.

Übrigens - der Weißwurststreit ging anders als erwartet aus:  http://www.antenne.de/nachrichten/b...-unterliegen-im-Streit-um-die-Weisswurst.html und bei den Nürnbergern behielten die Traditionswächter Recht: http://www.news.ch/Nuernberg+gewinnt+Bratwurst+Streit/210009/detail.htm


----------



## stieglitz (25 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Abmahnstorry / kein Dresdner Stollen*

Jetzt hatte auch die Stadt Augsburg ihren Abmahngau.
Darauf hätte ich gestern schon wetten können.

Glückwunsch Sacha :-D
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2003827_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4490.html


----------

